# Spoiled Meat?



## incoming (Jan 28, 2008)

Shot a deer tonight. It was a little bit farther back that I wished. I'm going to leave him lay overnight and trail him in the morning. I was wondering if the meat will be spoiled by the morning in these temps.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

incoming said:


> Shot a deer tonight. It was a little bit farther back that I wished. I'm going to leave him lay overnight and trail him in the morning. I was wondering if the meat will be spoiled by the morning in these temps.


Probably not. As long as you find him ASAP tomorrow before it gets warm. Get him gutted and washed out quickly.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Dont even gut him I did this once and we just skinned the quarters and backstraps and cut them off Theres no way i'd cut into a deer that sits that long in these temps


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

i did the exact same thing. we let him lay over nite and found him early the next morning that was the worst smelling deer i have ever gutted. ended up calling game and fish and had to toss him. so hopefully better luck


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

He will be fine. Like was said, just cut off quarters, loin and tenderloin... do not gut.


----------

